# Anura family classification



## Darbz (Mar 22, 2009)

Thought people might be interested in this.. After one of Knighty's threads I decided to do a little more research into Anura families..and decided to transcribe this from "Herpetology - Laure J Vitt. Janalee P Caldwell"

It's a Cladogram depicting relationships among the families of extant frogs.. Might prove interesting to some at least :2thumb:


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

Darbz said:


> Thought people might be interested in this.. After one of Knighty's threads I decided to do a little more research into Anura families..and decided to transcribe this from "Herpetology - Laure J Vitt. Janalee P Caldwell"
> 
> It's a Cladogram depicting relationships among the families of extant frogs.. Might prove interesting to some at least :2thumb:
> 
> image



good diagrame, here is a link to a very newly revised amphibian taxonomy page, contains all familys genuses, sub genuses and apecies. the only thing it does not list is sub familys.

http://www.itis.gov/servlet/SingleRpt/SingleRpt?search_topic=TSN&search_value=173423


----------

